# long 1/8 in dia. bit



## dirkost (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Ho: I am putting two layers of 5/8 inch sheetrock on my shop and need a rotozip bit that will cut both layers at the same time. So the bit would need a cutting length of over 1 1/4 inch (say 1 3/8 inch). Does such a thing exist?

Dirk


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dirko

Many of the rotozip tools will take on the 1/4" shank bits,or use your trim router to get the job done with the bit below. 

Just a note,, I have many 1/8" bits and the longest one will cut 1" deep but that's about it..

http://www.amazon.com/RotoZip-XB-MP...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1251139757&sr=1-1

1 pc 1/4" SH 2" Blade Extra Long Straight Router Bit - eBay (item 130323565807 end time Sep-06-09 19:22:30 PDT)


=========



dirko said:


> Hi Ho: I am putting two layers of 5/8 inch sheetrock on my shop and need a rotozip bit that will cut both layers at the same time. So the bit would need a cutting length of over 1 1/4 inch (say 1 3/8 inch). Does such a thing exist?
> 
> Dirk


----------



## dirkost (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Ho Bob: Thanks for the info. As you point out, standard rotozip bits aren't long enough and other bits are too fat. The problem with the straight cutting bit is that it needs a guide point to follow recessed lights, etc. Also 1/4 inch leaves a large hole on the outside of the fixture. That would ordinarily not be a problem, but I am trying to make the shop tight for acoustic reasons.

Again, thanks (even a picture)

Dirk


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ho Dirk

I think I would use the tool below for the job

Multifunction Power Tool
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=65979

You can see the high price one on TV or the NET,ABOUT 300.OO + bucks but this one will do the same job at much less..

https://www.4multimaster.net/?cid=586558


=====


dirko said:


> Hi Ho Bob: Thanks for the info. As you point out, standard rotozip bits aren't long enough and other bits are too fat. The problem with the straight cutting bit is that it needs a guide point to follow recessed lights, etc. Also 1/4 inch leaves a large hole on the outside of the fixture. That would ordinarily not be a problem, but I am trying to make the shop tight for acoustic reasons.
> 
> Again, thanks (even a picture)
> 
> Dirk


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I assume you are cutting circles.
Take a look at this tool:
Adjustable Steel Circle (30-120mm) Hole Wood Cut Cutter - eBay (item 220468979151 end time Aug-24-09 17:19:27 PDT)
If ya gotta use the Rotozip, the bit Bob put up the link for does not need anything to guide it. You were thinking of the guidepoint bit. The multi-purpose bit flutes extend all the way to the end of the bit. I have used the multipurpose to plunge and cut 3/4 plywood but I don't know how long the flutes actually are. Will measure them when I get home this evening. I think they will reach without the foot on the rotozip but you would then be working freehand. I think maybe a jigsaw with a edgeguide, circle cutter may be the best for that job anyway. 
If the lamps are already in place, maybe use a guidepoint to cut just inside the fixture and carve it out to fit with a boxcutter knife. 
Help to know more about exactly what the job is.


----------



## dirkost (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Ho: Thanks John. The problem is that the fixtures will all be covered by sheetrock. A guided bit lets you start anywhere in the middle of the fixture and find the edges by the bit guide. Some are not round, but rectangular 12 inches X 96 inches.

I know with enough effort one could make the cuts before putting up the sheetrock, but that would take forever and introduce lots of error in the cuts.

I just may have to work one layer at a time and guide on the previous layer (also extra work).

Again thanks, Dirk


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

How about a Duragrit 1/8" straight carbide bit/burr.
Tungsten Carbide Tools and Burrs for High Speed Rotary Dremel Drills - Dura-GRIT
Watch their videos!


----------



## dirkost (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Ho: Thanks John. I have one of the circle cutters and it works great for cutting round holes in sheetrock that is already installed for installing lights, but I need to find the edges of stuff that is already under the new sheetrock. Mike, I love the tungsten carbide cutters you suggest, but they won't work for this problem because I need the guide on the end of the router bit to follow the contour of the fixture that is burried under the sheetrock. I may get some of those cutters anyway; you learn about cool new stuff all the time. 

Thanks, Dirk


----------

